# Looking for "LOOK" wallpaper



## loriness (May 9, 2007)

I am trying to get some computer wallpaper with LOOK bikes. Cant seem to find any on their website. Anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## bari (Jan 31, 2007)

I could send you a picture of me on my Look 595 if that would work-it is a white-pro-team model cool looking


----------

